# new member from Ontario, Canada (lots of pics)



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey all, just wanted to take a second to say hello. I will be joining your great community here as i recently traded in one of my audi's for a mk2 TT. This is a formal warning that i will most likely be posting some noob questions as i am very new to this chassis. Ill be sure to search first, ive been part of another audi website/community since 2005 so this is not my first go at this . This place seems to be the most active and knowledgeable when it comes to TT's so i am glad to be a part of it.

so i traded my c6 a6 4.2 for a 2008 Sahara Silver TT 3.2 S-Line in manual. it seems to be pretty optioned out, with only park assist and RNS-E missing. It also seems to have tumors on its face. im hoping to have some surgery done to have that removed

i dont have many pics as the weather is still bad here.


























The b7 s4 avant that is behind me is also fitted with a JHM supercharger 

Here is the a6 i traded in for the TT


















Here are my other 2 cars










































Thanks


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

my pics dont seem to be loading for me


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Can see them fine from our end, bit of Audi nut are we, welcome to all the other nutters :wink:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

welcome to the forum nice car and why does it have tumours on the front?


----------



## BenjaminG (Mar 12, 2012)

Waiting to pick mine up soon, very excited! Nice, that sahara silver is sharp!


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks all. the tumors from what ive gathered seem to be related to Canadian front impact standard. before 2010 (i think) our 5mph front crash testing was much more strict then the USA. i think in 2010 it was unified which meant USA and Canada front impact standards were the same. this also meant that the mitsu evo was finally available in canada (evo 10)

So the tumors have to do with front impact safety


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

audi_rs said:


> thanks all. the tumors from what ive gathered seem to be related to Canadian front impact standard. before 2010 (i think) our 5mph front crash testing was much more strict then the USA. i think in 2010 it was unified which meant USA and Canada front impact standards were the same. this also meant that the mitsu evo was finally available in canada (evo 10)
> 
> So the tumors have to do with front impact safety


Have you replaced the front yet? will we have problems trying to fit the TTS or TTRS fronts on our cars?


----------



## klaatu (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello,

where in Ontario, I'm in Oshawa!


----------

